# Men getting calls from Egyptian men?!



## Horus

OK here is one that has puzzled me.

I have had a few get together's on the evening with Egyptian men and NO they were just of the sitting around type before and self appointed Sharm spokesperson get's talking and pointing fingers 

I am perplexed, I have my number out to one "friend" and he started ringing me about 4 times per day, I said I was coming out at 10pm but as the time came near I had more calls 

Same thing happened next night and the next day I was getting calls and I said look I am tired and busy and I have work to do so ignored the calls now I am getting calls from his friends and one stopped me in the street and said don't you want to speak anymore - so I said look I was busy working until 4am and they don't seem to grasp that concept

I don't know if it was because I have bought food and drink or we have had a good time but it all seems very intense and some of them even touch me and they touch each other on the knee so I keep an open mind but I don't know if this is the norm and one always wants me to sit next to him

I am wondering if this is the ethos and culture, they want to come to my apartment but I won't let them and I keep my wits about me at all times.

I want to keep them as friends however I have never had this between men before and I don't want to offend them and it's made me a bit nervous and we have had a good laugh

They teach me arabic, have shown me around and introduced me to other people and we have had local food but I am ignoring my phone.

Anyone have any input?


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you are uncomfortable with anyone then they are not your friend.
Egyptians are notorious at phoning everyone and anyone and at any hour of the day however the fact they are handing out your number to friends is all wrong,they either think two things
1 you are gay rich and easy pickings.
2 you are rich and easy pickings.

Buy yourself another phone and keep that number private.. use it for work and western friends.. switch your Egyptian phone off when you are at work on in bed asleep.

Do not invite them into your home until you have known them for ever and a day.
Do not let them touch you or try to hold your hand.. although this is acceptable for Arabs they know fine well it is not the norm for westerners.


Maiden


----------



## Horus

Thanks Maiden well put I might get a new sim card and have 3 phones one my UK phone, one my Egyptian phone for European friends and 1 for Egyptian friends.

It's been very awkward for me to speak about it to anyone or get any input 

I know they phone women however not men.

The annoying thing is when they phone they all sound the same to me it's only half way into the conversation I realise it was someone I had met who had my number off someone else


----------



## King.Tut

I was once told by an Egyptian friend "Never trust an Egyptian". Which I found shocking as he'd been a friend for over 6 years but they soon turn. It could be totally innocent and maybe they just appreciate your friendship but on the otherhand it's more than likely they could just be seeing you as an ATM. Piece of advice when buying a new sim card also; becareful where you buy it from as some retailers will make a note of the number and do sell them on so that people have your number. Radioshack in Naama are notorious for this practice.

Maybe it has something to do with your Armani suit eh? Nabq is well known for it's 'cruising'. 

In all seriousness, just be cautious. Sadly you can't take all people here at face value.


----------



## stefnova

Hi,

it's true, as King.tut stated, I have a few Egyptian friends and one of them would always say to me never to trust an Egyptian, ever! sounds harsh but actually true.

you have to be harsh with them, when i mean harsh I mean show them your angry! being polite is never going to help the situation while your in Egypt. Once you show them this they will know not to mess with you.

good luck


----------



## DeadGuy

I thought you said that you liked how "friendly" people are in here.......

Well if you're behaving the same way you been behaving in this forum, then they're probably after your money..............Among other things of course 

Try making your point that you're "into one thing only, WOMEN WOMEN WOMEN" and that this is what your free time is devoted for.......May be they'd send their female "coworkers" instead, and I don't think you'd complain much about it if they did that.........


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lets keep to the subject and not turn it into a slanging match please.


----------



## Horus

They have mentioned about women who give massage I said no thanks I am keeping myself to myself I had my fun and I cringe walking past starbucks now and dread into into the metro to be greeted with laughter where is my latest sharmoota to buy things for and I get a high five and people know what it means so I am staying in until it passes.

I made it clear tonight I was getting uncomfortable and that's it

I am staying away from vodka have taken off my bling and will replace my hipster jeans but I dont know what with


----------



## madgiz

Horus have you learnt nothing from your time about these boards,,you seem not to have grasped the fundamental advantage of forums and have not taken on board any of the experiences that you surely must have read..You start and stumble from closed down thread to closed down thread parroting the same regurgitated sexist bigotry and having followed it for a while (this being a public forum) then I am sorry I cant help you out with your immediate problems..


----------



## Horus

OK Magdiz that's fine you can be one of my haters I accept that for some reason people don't like well turned out men who take care of themselves I will just have to get a football shirt grab myself a few beers and complain there is not a fish and chip shop or a proper curry house

I don't know we were together for a long time and simply grew apart and there was no fighting and I still provide support outside the marriage as I did inside I did not do a runner I don't need to explain that.

I raised a valid point I am getting freaked out here I am alone in a foreign country and don't wholly speak the language and I have guys touching me and feeling my clothing or wanting to sit next to them it makes me feel a bit tense but I have never had it happen in the UK so at the moment I am careful and making observations and I am very polite about it.

Had it been a female who created this thread there would be a different tangent

It appears a man who takes care of himself and entertains females these days is chastised maybe I should have packed a puzzle

I am single and I am free I go out and enjoy myself and I have heard of no complaints only laughter and numbers being put in my phone sadly some by men and I am not homophobic


----------



## Horus

...and I wanted to add as well I have learned from these boards and there have been people behind the scenes who have gone out the way to help me and it's been a fantastic resource.

There are no correct or incorrect answers here maybe some political incorrect and insensitive from me.

People need to realise we can't all be the same and I am happy the way I am and there are things I need to change and I take that on board.

Remember we only have ONE life to live and I have no regrets - whatever company I find keeps me occupied as I get lonely and there are many lonely people here

Many of you here are very fortunate to have normality and a long term relationship I don't have that I would trade that for all I have I don't have a magic wand marriage to me was meant to be for life and whatever I had or did not have for my wife is my own business as only I know what went on and I know we both have broken hearts so you can feel sorry that rather than congratulate her


----------



## MaidenScotland

madgiz said:


> Horus have you learnt nothing from your time about these boards,,you seem not to have grasped the fundamental advantage of forums and have not taken on board any of the experiences that you surely must have read..You start and stumble from closed down thread to closed down thread parroting the same regurgitated sexist bigotry and having followed it for a while (this being a public forum) then I am sorry I cant help you out with your immediate problems..




No one tells Horus off more than I do, in here and behind the scenes.
I did ask earlier for this not to be a slanging match... and I mean it.
If you don't want or can't answer the question then don't.

Maiden


----------



## madgiz

MaidenScotland said:


> No one tells Horus off more than I do, in here and behind the scenes.
> I did ask earlier for this not to be a slanging match... and I mean it.
> If you don't want or can't answer the question then don't.
> 
> Maiden


Fair enough MS and Horus I am by no means a hater on the contrary I am sure there is many a hapless traveller that will be able to benefit from your experiences but if you open your self up to living your life on a public forum then don't be surprised if the public have an opinion..


----------



## Sonrisa

Jajaja! Horus misadventure number two, now you are being chased by egyptian men! 
My advice is don't talk to local men: most only want three things - sex/a passport/money.
Friendship is built in trust and experiences together, not in exchanging phone numbers and a cheap drink. 

if your feeling lonely, learn to love yourself better. And you'll always have teddy to keep u company.


----------



## Schneizel

First of all i'd like to say hi to all people in this forums as I'm new member in here 
I'd like to share my point of view on this matter so please bear with me.
My name is mohamed I'm 22 years old muslim and I'm student at the CIC in Egypt, hoping to go abroad and study at Cape Breton University - Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada, I'd like to point one thing after I've red alot of really funny comments about " Never trust an egyptian", it's not really a good thing to label entire country or nationality according to one person or bad group you have met and dealt with, if so then all germans are nazies and btw I have german friends who happens to be nice to me as a muslim and we actually make nice jokes about terrorism and all, also not all arab are terrorists or terrorism made for arab only, you have terrorists all over the world nationality doesn't matter, the thing i'd like to share is; that I'm an egyptian and I've been treated same way as horus except the "touching thing", but I had some friends who always borrowed my stuff and never gave back or borrowed money and never returned it or some friends who when I go out I normal invite them and I pay the movie ticket for example and ofc I go there riding with me car and my own oil so they paid nothing still we went there and had good time so it's not just the Expats who are treated like this from egyptians, Egyptians are treated the same way as well ! and many times I went out with Foreign friends and even invited some to come spend holiday in egypt while staying over at my house without asking for rent or anything and when I normally go out with foreigners I must invite them cause thats what I should do, it's my part of hospitality and welcoming them, hoping i'd be treated the same way when I go visit them one day. so it different from one person to another not all the same, the fact you been dealt with that way is that you just met the wrong people, I admit alot of egyptians are like that and it sadness me but I try to be the difference I want to see, so advice is just find friends who are not after your cash or sexual favors cause those are not the real friends you would like to go with and just tell them don't call me anymore I will call the cops or something ( just mention cops and they be scared) after all you don't deserve to be treated that way. sorry about my wall of words and good luck!!


----------



## lostsheep

stefnova said:


> you have to be harsh with them, when i mean harsh I mean show them your angry! being polite is never going to help the situation while your in Egypt. Once you show them this they will know not to mess with you.
> 
> good luck


First time I ever visited Egypt with my old gf one of her Egyptian male friends walked up to me and sniffed me. Point he was trying to convey was that as a foreigner all or most the locals would be sizing me up. If they smelled weakness then I would be swarmed by people trying to get one thing or another. Really it's about trying to find that fine line between being firm and fair where no one will mess with you (at least not too much) and not being a complete arse that will also make you a target by locals.


----------



## mamasue

Horus I think it's much more simple....
You say youy're buying them food and drinks.....
I had a young friend in Egypt, one of my dive students on an internship whose parents had sent him to live in Egypt (He was just 18) with a fairly generous weekly allowance, by Egyptian standards.
Suddenly this guy was thrilled to find he had so many new Egyptian friends...... he was taking them out every night and buying them food and beers.....of COURSE he had loads of new friends.... they were totally taking advantage of him!
And... yes... they were calling him up at all hours to 'come out and have a beer' !!
Then the hard-luck stories started coming about lost cellphones etc.... I had to give him a good shake at that point!!!
As the Egyptians say..... never trust an Egyptian!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Schneizel said:


> First of all i'd like to say hi to all people in this forums as I'm new member in here
> I'd like to share my point of view on this matter so please bear with me.
> My name is mohamed I'm 22 years old muslim and I'm student at the CIC in Egypt, hoping to go abroad and study at Cape Breton University - Sydney, Nova Scotia, Canada, I'd like to point one thing after I've red alot of really funny comments about " Never trust an egyptian", it's not really a good thing to label entire country or nationality according to one person or bad group you have met and dealt with, if so then all germans are nazies and btw I have german friends who happens to be nice to me as a muslim and we actually make nice jokes about terrorism and all, also not all arab are terrorists or terrorism made for arab only, you have terrorists all over the world nationality doesn't matter, the thing i'd like to share is; that I'm an egyptian and I've been treated same way as horus except the "touching thing", but I had some friends who always borrowed my stuff and never gave back or borrowed money and never returned it or some friends who when I go out I normal invite them and I pay the movie ticket for example and ofc I go there riding with me car and my own oil so they paid nothing still we went there and had good time so it's not just the Expats who are treated like this from egyptians, Egyptians are treated the same way as well ! and many times I went out with Foreign friends and even invited some to come spend holiday in egypt while staying over at my house without asking for rent or anything and when I normally go out with foreigners I must invite them cause thats what I should do, it's my part of hospitality and welcoming them, hoping i'd be treated the same way when I go visit them one day. so it different from one person to another not all the same, the fact you been dealt with that way is that you just met the wrong people, I admit alot of egyptians are like that and it sadness me but I try to be the difference I want to see, so advice is just find friends who are not after your cash or sexual favors cause those are not the real friends you would like to go with and just tell them don't call me anymore I will call the cops or something ( just mention cops and they be scared) after all you don't deserve to be treated that way. sorry about my wall of words and good luck!!




Hello and welcome to the forum

As expats we tend to have feelings about nationalities as a result of the way we are treated... and Egyptians rip us off all the time not now and again but on a daily basis so yes we do get fed up with it. There is no point in you telling us not to treat all Egyptians the same you should be telling your fellow countrymen that they are wrong and not to have the." you are a foreigner therefore I am going to rip you off" attitude. No one thinks that all muslims are terrorists, if we did we would not be living and working in Egypt however I will say I hate the tendacy that you pull out the relgious card at ever opportunity, I never hear " Don't trust him trust me because I am a good Christian" but I hear it all the time with my muslim co workers.. I tell them praying doesn't make you good it's actions that count.
My advice to you as a Egyptian... if you want us to think better of your fellow countrymen go and tell them to change don't ask us not to go with our feelings based on how we are treated. Our attitude to Egyptians lies with you not us.

Maiden


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> As expats we tend to have feelings about nationalities as a result of the way we are treated... and Egyptians rip us off all the time not now and again but on a daily basis so yes we do get fed up with it. There is no point in you telling us not to treat all Egyptians the same you should be telling your fellow countrymen that they are wrong and not to have the." you are a foreigner therefore I am going to rip you off" attitude. No one thinks that all muslims are terrorists, if we did we would not be living and working in Egypt however I will say I hate the tendacy that you pull out the relgious card at ever opportunity, I never hear " Don't trust him trust me because I am a good Christian" but I hear it all the time with my muslim co workers.. I tell them praying doesn't make you good it's actions that count.
> My advice to you as a Egyptian... if you want us to think better of your fellow countrymen go and tell them to change don't ask us not to go with our feelings based on how we are treated. Our attitude to Egyptians lies with you not us.
> 
> Maiden


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## Whiskey96

Horus - just keep them at arms length (preferably in front of you.... ),
be polite, but know when to say "No thank you..." whether it be sitting beside
them or holding hands.
I was actually approached in the street in the early evening about 2 months ago
by a young man of 22-24 who when I asked "WHAT did you say.....???"
repeated - "would you like to have sex..?"
My reply was relatively polite - "I'd LOVE to - do you have a good looking sister..?


----------



## Horus

The phone calls and hassling has stopped when I mentioned the police


----------

